# Do people think your weird?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Do people think you're weird for keeping snakes, spiders scopions ect?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

YES! the amount of people who go 'WHY? THERE HORRIBLE N SLIMEY'' - they say there scared but, they've never even held a snake or lizard! :-x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

most just think i'm crazy.... and snakes have nothing to do with it.:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i was thinking this along with r5_gt-turbo the other day when was the word slimey linked with snakes and why? its such a stereotypical world heh?


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

I took Raison, my leo, to a friends house the other day to show her kids (her son is going mad for one now lol). She looked at me like i was wierd but then started sweating because she was scared! LOL


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

When I tell old friends and family that I run a reptile shop they always take a step back and are like "really?" then it's either "why?!" or "great!!"

People either think it's stupid or fantastic! I think they all think I'm crazy though.


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyone at work looks at me like I am some kind of freak for having two leos!!! If I talk about my cat, apparently, that's okay and perfectly normal, but the minute I start on the lizard-talk, their faces say it all.

'You're just odd'

'Why would you want them?'

'Creepy crawlies in the house?'

Blah blah......!!!!!!!!! :lol2:

My other half humoured me for a couple of weeks before I got Jeff and Ripley, and then he fell in love with them and keeps talking about getting more and more and more! An easy convert!!! (so cute when he says good morning and good night to them every day! Haha!!!)


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah my old man thinks I'm nuts... so do most people I know ! In saying that though when you get them out and they are around they are always facinated by them, and quite like thenm when they realise they ain't slimy ! lol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i was weird before i got any reps.:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm still trying to figure out what a R5_gt-turbo is.....:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol..

most people just think i am slightly insane gernerally...

who wants to be normal anyway!

N


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes im considered weird and people keep telling me to put my clothes on


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

normal is a misnomer


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, normal is boring more like!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

life is going to suck today. expecting over 92f temps!!.....


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

go sit in the fridge


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

nobody has given me or trese the impression they think we are atall odd keeping reptiles, infact we have had almost perfect reactions from everybody who has seen them, and those who have only heard about our reps seem ok with it...Luckily


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

People think that i am insane, my immediate family were totally stunned at the fact that i wanted to get one, they were all like "its scaly it doesnt have fur and it doesnt make a noise" and thats why they didnt like it but now its been 9 months almost and they just think im weird because ive bought him a harness :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Oh yes, without a doubt.
I have no one around or anyone i work with who owns reptile, so most people think im weird, that and my personality does'nt help. im just weird full stop. lol

edit: and i'd rather be weird then normal.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

HABU said:


> life is going to suck today. expecting over 92f temps!!.....


you lucky git, we are gona be struggling to get into the high 70's im sure today..looks shizzle


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

muggy here now. only 65f now at 5:10am. and you guys have trouble keeping your snakes warm!:lol2:. i have to unplug stuff.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

HABU said:


> muggy here now. only 65f now at 5:10am. and you guys have trouble keeping your snakes warm!:lol2:. i have to unplug stuff.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well i live in the south, and it's been boiling! In the summer i have to unplug stuff too, as my reptile room is only small and gets warm, thermostats dont do anything all they can do is just turn off,lol, so i have to replace bulbs with energy saving ones so they give off light but no heat.
I need air conditioning in that room.lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i hear ya!!: victory:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

On the flip side whenever someone says why do you want or keep snakes and spiders my answer is always and always will be "Why not?" and I find them more interesting than a bunny rabbit or cats and dogs. I have a cat and love cats and dogs but reptiles and arachnids are a completely different world and can become so absorbed into it. Like all those old women who have cats that just look like a ball of fur the size of a coffee table entering them into shows to me it seems weird to parade dogs and cats at a show but each to their own and I never judge people on their interests. People who are in the norm and follow everyone like sheep happen to be very small minded when it comes to things they dont understand. Thats what bugs me with society they are way too close minded and if you are different and a weirdo. "people laugh at me cos im different well i laugh at them cos they are both the same". I have to say recently all my uni mates have seen my snakes and spiders and all fell in love with them and want their own. Yay power of persuasion! Some were scared and once they felt the smooth silky feel of the snake they loved it.
People should be educated about reptiles and archnids from a young age and to be brought up to see them for what they are and not preconceptions and opinions before knowing anything


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey, spidermad, you should have seen the 70's!!:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> i was thinking this along with r5_gt-turbo the other day when was the word slimey linked with snakes and why? its such a stereotypical world heh?


Because humans have racial memories of something that is snake-shaped, slimy and potentially dangerous to a semi-aquatic wading ape... eels.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

spider_mad said:


> On the flip side whenever someone says why do you want or keep snakes and spiders my answer is always and always will be "Why not?" and I find them more interesting than a bunny rabbit or cats and dogs. I have a cat and love cats and dogs but reptiles and arachnids are a completely different world and can become so absorbed into it. Like all those old women who have cats that just look like a ball of fur the size of a coffee table entering them into shows to me it seems weird to parade dogs and cats at a show but each to their own and I never judge people on their interests. People who are in the norm and follow everyone like sheep happen to be very small minded when it comes to things they dont understand. Thats what bugs me with society they are way too close minded and if you are different and a weirdo. "people laugh at me cos im different well i laugh at them cos they are both the same". I have to say recently all my uni mates have seen my snakes and spiders and all fell in love with them and want their own. Yay power of persuasion! Some were scared and once they felt the smooth silky feel of the snake they loved it.
> People should be educated about reptiles and archnids from a young age and to be brought up to see them for what they are and not preconceptions and opinions before knowing anything


Going on a bit why people like reptiles...
I think as well as our own personal love and reasons for loving reptiles and the likes, we dont get many in this country. certainly not the variety that inhabit the rest of the world!
I still think my gold fish are a amazing and my tropical fish. To think they live in the water in some other country and their here surviving with me!
Reptiles just fascinate me, ive got something that usually lives and thrives in Australia!! wow! LMAO It's just fantastic! (or whatever other country your reps may come from)
But if you want to know why on a more personal level, i love reptiles cause ive always loved dinosaurs!
Thought it was SOOOO amazing how dinosaurs/reptiles hatched out of eggs like birds!
Now i think it's odd that birds hatch out of eggs. lmao


now you know why people think im weird. lol i'll shut up now.
:roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i grew up in the hills of kentucky so i like it all.
p.s no toys. just lizards and a coal pile.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> hey, spidermad, you should have seen the 70's!!:lol2:


I would have thought the 70's was a huge craze for reps as it would be fairly recent in those years. It was probably cheaper then too lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> I would have thought the 70's was a huge craze for reps as it would be fairly recent in those years. It was probably cheaper then too lol


 i bought green anacondas for $5 a foot. but no products, no books no internet and no popularity.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Jinx said:


> Going on a bit why people like reptiles...
> I think as well as our own personal love and reasons for loving reptiles and the likes, we dont get many in this country. certainly not the variety that inhabit the rest of the world!
> I still think my gold fish are a amazing and my tropical fish. To think they live in the water in some other country and their here surviving with me!
> Reptiles just fascinate me, ive got something that usually lives and thrives in Australia!! wow! LMAO It's just fantastic! (or whatever other country your reps may come from)
> ...


I was reading a magazine on Bulgaria (oh parents bought apartment out there to rent to tourists) and there was an article on the reptiles and amphibians that habit Bulgaria. When it comes to holiday out there I will certainly be having a good dig around. There are many lizards, tree frogs newts and frogs but also snakes. Horned Adder, viper, grass snake,Worm snake (not sure if snake or legless lizard) Eurasian sand boa, leopard snake and aparantly common corn snake. The common corn snake and grass snake can be regularly found in peoples gardens. One thing I would like to know what they mean in the article by Common corn snake is it a new species of (possibly european corn snake) this article has got me very intrigued. Aparantly the Eurasian sand boa is popular pet due to its pattern but rare. Didnt mean to hijack the thread but reading about all these herps got me all giddy. Does anyone know anything about the common corn snake in Europe (Bulgaria)?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Probably very little data in those days not like today keep snakes and hope for the best in those days. I envy the fact that certain parts of US the weather and temps are ideal for certain snakes that artificial heating and heating stats can be done away with and so much cheaper with natural weather.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

My parents have just accepted the fact that I am weird.. I had red bellied Piranhas when i was little as pets, they were so beautiful and they never ever bit me when I had my hand in the tank cleaning them out.....I always wanted a snake or a lizard but they refused, saying when you get a house of your own.......well then I did get a house of my own, unfortunately with a husband in tow...who also didnt like anything not the "norm" but when he left it took me hmmmm all of about 3 months to get the pets i wanted and was interested in....started off with my beloved bearded dragon, i just took on board what the guy in the shop said and muddled through with him, only just in the past year or so have i started buying books on BD's and found that for the best part I am doing good with him.......(except leaving sky sports on for him all day cos he loves football and cricket, didnt say owt in the book about that)

My 6 year old is also just like me, but unlike when i was younger i allow him to have the pets he is interested in, he does have the most evil hamster in the world in his bedroom, but also a very stunning Chile Rose which is very very red rather than the usual pink and he is hoping to get an emporor scorpion at Doncaster Show


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I was more of a weirdo when I never had exotic, lol. Most people think I'm weird when they find out I keep reptiles, but they are even more freekd out when they find out about my spider collection and that I have scorpions. For some reason most people think ALL scorpions WILL kill you if you are stung.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

*Species that are found throughout Bulgaria *

Fire Salamander (_Salamandra salamandra_)
Common Newt (_Triturus vulgaris_) Alpine Newt (_Triturus alpestris_)
Crested Newt (_Triturus cristatus_)
Southern Crested Newt (_Triturus karelinii_)Danube 
Crested Newt (_Triturus dobrogicus_)
Fire-bellied Toad (_Bombina bomb_
Yellow-bellied Toad (_Bombina variegata_)
Common Spadefoot (_Pelobates fuscus_)
Eastern Spadefoot (_Pelobates syriacus_)
Common Toad (_Bufo bufo_)
Green Toad (_Bufo viridis_)
Common Tree Frog (_Hyla arborea_)
Agile Frog (_Rana dalmatina_)
Balkan Stream Frog (_Rana graeca_)
Grass Frog (_Rana temporaria_)
Marsh Frog (_Rana ridibunda_)
Edible Frog (_Rana kl. esculenta_)
European Pond Terrapin (_Emys orbicularis_)
*-*Balkan Terrapin (_Mauremys rivulata_)
Spur-thighed Tortoise (_Testudo graeca_)
Hermann’s Tortoise (_Testudo hermanni_)
Kotschy’s Gecko (_Mediodactylus kotschyi_)
Snake-eyed Skink (_Ablepharus kitaibelii_)
Slow Worm (_Anguis fragilis_)
European Glass Lizard (_Pseudopus apodus_)
Sand Lizard (_Lacerta agilis_)
Eastern Green Lizard (_Lacerta viridis_)
Balkan Green Lizard (_Lacerta trilineata_)
Viviparous Lizard (_Zootoca vivipara_)
Meadow Lizard (_Darevskia praticola_)
Snake-eyed Lizard (_Ophisops elegans_)
Common Wall Lizard (_Podarcis muralis_)
Erhard’s Wall Lizard (_Podarcis erhardii_)
Balkan Wall Lizard (_Podarcis taurica_
Worm Snake (_Typhlops vermicularis_)
Sand Boa (_Eryx jaculus_)
Large Whip Snake (_Dolichophis caspius_)
Dahl’s Whip Snake (_Platyceps najadum_)
Reddish Whip Snake (_Platyceps collaris_)
Smooth Snake (_Coronella austriaca_)
Aesculapian Snake (_Zamenis longissimus_)
Four-lined Snake (_Elaphe quatuorlineata_)
Blotched Snake (_Elaphe sauromates_)
Leopard Snake (_Zamenis situla_)
Grass Snake (_Natrix natrix_)
Dice Snake (_Natrix tessellata_)
Montpellier Snake (_Malpolon monspessulanus_)
Cat Snake (_Telescopus fallax_)
Nose-horned Viper (_Vipera ammodytes_)
Adder (_Vipera berus_)
Orsini’s Viper (_Vipera ursinii_
Asp Viper (_Vipera aspis_)


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

hmmm, ive got one....i keep some shed skin pieces from different species in these pots (pots like the ones you get nails and screws in where 5 pots all screw into each other).
I like to collect weird things and i also have hatched eggs in the pots from green anoles, stenodactylus and pictus geckos that ive bred.

I even get weird looks from reptile keepers when they see those pots.

Some of them are momento's, like my lovely skink that died. 
am i weird for doing that? people keep shed snake skins!
(i have a rattle snake shed skin that i love that i got from TBUK)
lol

edit: nice pieces of shed, not anything i find. lol the rest goes in the bin. i dont hog it all over the years just a nice piece in the pot from a new species. o.0


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

bit the thing is tho its now proven that more people keep reptiles than they do cats and dogs now.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

nc-duk-alike said:


> bit the thing is tho its now proven that more people keep reptiles than they do cats and dogs now.


 
does'nt that depend on the amount of people with reptiles that also keep cats and dogs? if you count those ones then surely more people keep cats and dogs?

lol


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

yes they do.... and they are right


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

My mother has a friend who asks if I have any snakes out in the livingroom before she steps foot in the house. She thinks I'm odd.
I've been turning peoples opinions though. Just last weekend I had my big male hoggie down at the corner shop. The guy in there loves my animals. His customers were quite interested aswell.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Noone really thinks I am weird because I keep reptiles... they just think I am weird in general...

I have a sticker on my front door that says...

Im not weird Im special ..... I love it when a new postie starts MWAHhaha

and a t-shirt that says..

You laugh because I'm different.... I laugh because your're all the same !


If weird means strange then yes I'm weird...


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

its not so much that i keep reptiles, more the fact that i can potter around sorting their vivs for ages, and spend hours reading about them and looking them up on the net. i like to learn and keep my brain working a bit


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

why do people always cringe when they see my reps? im like hmm they probably think you;re ugly too


----------



## kazoku (May 16, 2007)

oh yea...i love the reactions i get from people when i go into the pet shop my g/f works at with my royal...they act like im the devil or something mist people wont even come near me

it makes my day sometimes


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think they are all weird, I read a good quote the other day I think it was in someones signature on here but it made me laugh it was

"People laugh at me because im different, I laugh at them because they are all the same"


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Weird - not weird - I don't care really what people think of me - I'm used to it by now :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Sometimes _I_ think im weird...
ive been told im not too strange though :lol:


----------

